# Here enjoy, a 200 gallon Stendker Discus Tank



## Discus-Hans (Apr 30, 2009)

Plants just planted so still a little grow to do

Best regards,

Hans
Discus Hans USA


----------



## Sencion88 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow it really looks nice looks everything about it


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Only one reply??? Come on guy's! This is a gorgeous looking natural biotope tank with amazingly beautiful Stendker alenquer and santarem discus. Hans,.....can you post some pics of the tank and maybe some pics of an nice looking alenquer and a santarem?


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Woah, thats awesome! opcorn:


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi... beautiful fish of course :thumb: :thumb: I really like the root tangle effect too =D> 
I couldn't tell from the pics what kind of lighting you are using... it makes the light on the branches look kinda pinkish on my screen.. What is the background?? I'm sure the fish are very happy in their wonderful home and will be even happier when some of the plants grow out a bit. Please keep posting as the tank progresses... Sue


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Discus-Hans*,

Very nice tank and Discus. What are the dimensions of the tank? Those discus look massive.


----------



## Discus-Hans (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks all.

Queen I bought 100 of those 2' light strips for a few of my other tanks, I've no idea what type they are :-? 
Will take a look tomorrow.

Deadfish: about 5' x 3 ' x 2' tall

Hans


----------



## Discus-Hans (Apr 30, 2009)

You guys ever saw this tour??






Hans


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

That is amazing! I'm always in awe of discus in a biotype tank.

Where does one find find the rootsy branchy woodwork?

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Hans, I was already familiar with your site as I'm a closet Discus fan but haven't taken the Discus plunge yet (bit outa my price range so far).. But that's a sweet tank and gorgeous fish as per usual!

Love that Fat Cat, looks like he runs the place  Hopefully he's not fat on discus, lol. Not that you'd notice a few fry missing here and there..

(RyanR; this guy sells awesome wood: MANZANITA WOOD. He's a good guy who will try to get you exactly what you're looking for if you ask him)


----------



## Discus-Hans (Apr 30, 2009)

Ryan

http://www.manzanita.com/aqwood.htm

Klumsy, I've 2 cats there, they are not interested at all in the Discus,

Hans


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, guys! :thumb:

-Ryan


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks great Hans! One question, how do you get the manzanita to stay upright like that? Thanks


----------



## Discus-Hans (Apr 30, 2009)

Very easy  










Hans


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Hans... I just did the tour.. awesome :drooling: :drooling: Once we move back to Ct, between you and Al and everyone it's really gonna be hard deciding what to put in my setup... discus or then there's discus or then there's discus :lol: :lol: :lol: .. I really miss mine.. A lot is gonna depend on the water we end up with... if it will work for wilds then I might give them a try if not then all bets are off as I liked all the varieties I've kept over the years.. Would love to see your setup in person one day... Congrats on all your great work... Sue


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Discus-Hans said:


> Very easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! Never would have thought they were in a row like that.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Discus-Hans said:


> Very easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clever! :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Discus-Hans (Apr 30, 2009)

Sue you're always welcome.

We Dutch are smart :dancing:

Must say a few are also cut off under an angle and screwed on top of the back ground,

Hans


----------



## Duncan6618 (Jun 2, 2009)

Really nice tank! Thanks for posting the info. I think I've just decided how I'm going to aquascape my 220.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Hans,
Good idea on managing the Manzanita branches.
Another method I have used is use 1/4" wood dowels cut slightly wider than the inside of the tank and wedged them in place over wood that was not fully water logged. It works well and careful dowel placement can minimize the braces to just a couple. Eventually the wood stays in place and the dowels are removed. This method works best for long pieces of large branches that run lengthwise in the tank.


----------

